# Happy Birthday Pyro



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pyro. Hope you have a great one.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Another Birthday again? mmmmmmmm getting old.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Pyro! I hope it will be great!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dearest Pyro!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Manny!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Manny......have a great day! And Happy Fathers Day as well.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a very Happy Birthday Pyro!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday pyro!!!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy B day hope you have a great one!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Pyro!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Pyro! Enjoy!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday Pyro!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Pyro!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

happy birthday! hope its a great one


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!! Manny


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes--had a good day, got me a hex, 2 changing photos, 2 treasure chest, clown mask,pirate skelly, and the bestones was cards from my kids, the little ones made theres


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sweet I got a hand made fathers day card nothing like it priceless Happy B-day


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Pyro!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Halloween Birthday Haul.

Have a great rest of your Birthday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hope you had a great day!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Pyro


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Manny!!!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope you had a great Birthday Manny!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Pyro, hope it was a great one!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday friend


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy B-Day!!! :googly::jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks everyone it was good ill post pics later


----------

